# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Η επίδραση του ρούπσεν και της λουτείνης στα καναρίνια κόκκινου παράγοντα

## jk21

Κωστα ειχες δωσει ποτε μιγμα σπορων με ρουπσεν σε κοκκινα καναρινια ή κοκκινου παραγοντα; αν ναι τι διαφορα είδες;



* τα ποστ 1 εως 5 μεταφερθηκαν απο εδω *Μοσαίκ καλή επιλογή για αρχάριο; 
*σε απαντηση του ποστ 23

----------


## kostasm3

καλημερα δημητρη κ σε ολα τα παιδια..
Στις αρχες της ενασχολησης μου με κοκκινα μωσαικα δεν ηξερα οτι το ρουπσεν επιρεαζει το κοκκινο χρωμα κ ειχα δωσει..
οταν δεν ειναι στην αλλαγη φτερωματος,δηλ εκει που πρεπει να βαφτουν δεν τα πειραζει,αλλα στην πτερορια οταν δινεις χρωστικη κ ρουπσεν μαζι δεν θα εχεις τα σωστα αποτελεσματα γιατι το ρουπσεν πορτοκαλιζει το κοκκινο χρωμα..κ ετσι τα πουλακια δεν θα παρουν το σωστο κοκκινο στο φτερωμα τους..
το ρουπσεν ειναι καλο για τα κιτρινα πουλακια γιατι τα βοηθαει πολυ στο χρωμα τους..

----------


## jk21

Κωστα μαλλον θα πρεπει να ψαξεις καπου αλλου την αιτια που ειχαν πορτοκαλισει τοτε τα φτερα ,ειτε σε μικροτερη δοσολογια κανθαξανθινης ή σε μη σωστη απορροφηση της ακομα και μεγαλυτερης ποσοτητας αν το συκωτι επιβαρυνθηκε ,αλλα σιγουρα οχι στο ρουπσεν .Ή μαλλον και στο ρουπσεν αλλα οχι για τη λουτεινη αλλα λογω του ερουκικου οξεος που περιεχει
*Ρούπσεν ένας αμφιλεγόμενος σπόρος* .Η υψηλη περιεκτικοτητα σε λουτεινη του ρουπσεν ειναι ενας μυθος .Το ανθος μπορει να εχει αλλα ο σπορος οπως ρητα ανεφερε πινακας σε περιοδικο της oropharma  (το ornithoinfo )εχει αν θυμαμαι καλα 28 mg στα 100 gr σπορου ενω ο καναρινοσπορος ειχε 11 mg  δηλαδη  30 % κεχρι δινει περισσοτερο απο 10 % ρουπσεν .Δεν θα βρεις τη δημοσιευση γιατι λιγο καιρο μετα που το ειχα δειξει και αναφερει εδω μεσα , εντελως τυχαια , εξαφανιστηκε μονο το συγκεκριμενο τευχος 

http://www.versele-laga.com/Nutri/Nu...o/Info39en.pdf


δες εδω το προηγουμενο το 38 (εκεινο ηταν το 39 )  με αφιερωμα για τα πελλετ  
http://www.orlux.be/Nutri/Nutrition/...o/Info38en.pdf


Οσο για τη λουτεινη  δες εδω 
*Tο βάψιμο του red siskin στη φύση , ανατρέπει οτι ξέραμε για το κόκκινο καναρίνι;*το κιτρινο πραγματι βλαπτει στα κοκκινα εκτο αν ειναι απο λουτεινη  .Εκτος αυτου κανενας δεν δινει σκετη κανθαξανθινη που δινει μουντο χρωμα και παντα χρειζεται προσθηκη πορτοκαλι χρωστικης σε μικρο ποσοστο ειτε β καροτινης ,ειτε λουτεινης που γενετικα γινεται πορτοκαλοκοκκινη ειτε το 8 apo carotenal που αναφερω απο καιρο  , που καποιοι ειχαν ανοιχτα ματια και αποφασισανε να το ριξουν στην αγορα 

θα  μπορουσα (εχουν αναφερθει εδω μεσα ) ενα σωρο πολλαπλασιες πηγες λουτεινης που δινουμε στα πουλια και πολλοι δινουν και στα κοκκινα ,ενω η βαση καθε χρωστικης που συνηθως ειναι πανω απο το 70 % του καθε σκευασματος ειναι ειτε corn starch  ή αλλιως maize starch (καλαμποκακι δηλαδη με οση λουτεινη διαθετει ...)  .Ψαξτο και θα δεις οτι ετσι ειναι 

δες το πιο πανω θεμα μεχρι τελος και τα προιοντα που αρχισαν να βγαινουν με κατηφε ακομα και για κοκκινα καναρινια 

Λουτεινη δεν πρεπει στα κοκκινου παραγοντα ,μονο οταν βαφεται το λευκο πχ στα mosaic .Τοτε ναι και τοτε απαγορευεται και η κοκκινη χρωστικη

----------


## kostasm3

συμφωνω με ολα αυτα που λες δημητρη αλλα εγω θα επιμενω στην γνωμη μου για το ρουψεν..
συμφωνω οτι το ρούψεν έχει πολύ μεγάλη θρεπτική αξία αλλα έχει μεγάλο ποσοστό λουτεïνης που βοηθά στην ανάδειξη του κίτρινου χρώματος στο πτέρωμα.
κ αυτο το λενε ολοι οι μεγαλοι χρωματαδες κ δεν μιλαω μονο στην ελλαδα αλλα κ στο εξωτερικο που ειχα την τυχη να βρεθω ιταλια κ να μιλησω με καποιους..
επισης γνωριζω πολυ καλα τι γινεται με τις χρωστικες κ τι περιεχουν μεσα εφωσον εβαφα επι 6 χρονια καναρινια..κ ιδιως κοκκινα μωσαικα που εχουν αλλο βαψιμο απο τα κοκκινα..
οπως επισης γνωριζω πολυ καλα οτι για να βαψεις ενα φτερωμα κ να ειναι εκθεσιακο ή να εχεις καλα αποτελεσματα δεν χρειαζεσαι μονο χρωστικη κ καταξανθινη αλλα ειναι πολλα ακομα..αναμιξεις χημικες,φυσικες κ οτι μπορεις να σκεφτεις ωστε να παρεις εντονο κ γυαλιστερο κοκκινο..
οσοι εχετε φωνης θα γνωριζεται οτι το ρουψεν ειναι οτι πρεπει σπορος για τα φωνης..
οσον αφορα το καλαμποκι,οσοι εχετε καρδερινες θα γνωριζεται οτι θα πρεπει να το χρησιμοποιητε αντι χρωστικης για την μασκα οσοι φυσικα θελετε να την βαφεται φυσικα γιατι αν βαλεις χρωστικη στην καρδερινα εκτος οτι θα παρεις το συκωτι στο χερι οι κιτρινοι οδηγοι θα γινουν πορτοκαλι..
δημητρη γνωριζω πολυ καλα τις γνωσεις σου αλλα οσον αφορα το ρουψεν ειμαι καθετος στα καναρινια κοκκινου χρωματος..
ειχα κ εγω ενα αρχειο ενος ιταλου που τα ελεγε αναλυτικα αλλα δυστηχως το εχασα ωστε να σου εδειχνα αναλυτικα για το ρουψεν στα κοκκινα..

----------


## jk21

καταρχην διαφωνω στο οτι εχει μεγαλη θρεπτικη αξια .Εχει καλη πρωτεινη αλλα και αντιδιατροφικους παραγοντες που σε μεγαλη ποσοστοση στα μιγματα το κανουν επικινδυνο για την υγεια .Οι επιστημονικες αποδειξεις ειναι σαφεις στον πρωτο συνδεσμο που σου εδωσα


δεν ξερω αν διαβασες τον αλλο συνδεσμο οπου ξεκαθαρα αναφερεται οτι το γονιδιο που εχουν τα red siskin και μετεφεραν στα καναρινια ,ειναι αυτο που εχει την ιδιοτητα να παιρνει την κιτρινη λουτεινη και να την κανει κοκκινη 

ακομα και σε κιτρινο λιποχρωμικο να δωσεις κανθαξανθινη θα αρχιζει να πορτοκαλοκοκκινιζει στην πτερορια  αλλα την λουτεινη εκεινο δεν μπορει να την κανει κοκκινη . την κρατα κιτρινη 


αφου ξερεις τι εχουν μεσα οι χρωστικες πως δικαιολογεις οτι εχουν μεσα καλαμποκαλευρο φουλ σε λουτεινη; 

γιατι το ρουψεν ειναι καταλληλο για τα καναρινια φωνης ; τι ειναι αυτο που το κανει καταλληλο; διαβασες το θεμα του ρουψεν που σε παρεπεμψα;


Κωστα ξερεις οτι ο κροκος εχει λουτεινη ; γιατι στις αυγοτροφες για κοκκινα δεν εχει μονο ασπραδι οπως στις ουδετερες; Ξερεις αν κορυφαιοι εκτροφεις δινουν και αυγο αν οχι παρα πολυ ,παντως δινουν και εξτρα αυγο πλεον των αυγοτροφων; πως ο κροκος μια ιδανικη πηγη λουτεινης δεν δημιουργει εκει προβλημα; 

Επειδη μεγαλοι εκτροφεις στο εξωτερικο δεν δινανε ρουψεν γιατι και κεινοι καπου το ακουσανε ,το οτι δεν κιτρινιζανε τα πουλια τους ,ντε και καλα πρεπει να οφειλεται σε αυτο; 

μεχρι να το εξαφανισουν και αυτο ,πηγαινε στη σελιδα 2 στο πιο κατω λινκ (ειναι περιοδικο 4 σελιδων ) 


https://www.yumpu.com/de/document/vi...d-versele-laga

οπου ξεκαθαρα λεει 

Raaps 28 

και 

Κanariensaat 11 

δηλαδη ο καναρινοσπορος αν ειναι 60 % σε ενα μιγμα εχει ξανθοφυλλες ( λουτεινη ζεαξανθινη που ενοχλουν συμφωνα με οσα λες το κοκκινο )  66 mg και το ρουμπσεν αν ειναι 20 % στο μιγμα (στο βαζω και μπολικο ) εχει 56 mg

μηπως να κοβαμε το κεχρι; 


το περιοδικο ειναι της versele ... μηπως και κεινη δεν ξερει τι γραφει; ξερει αλλα μαλλον το μετανοιωσε

----------


## jk21

επειδη σε αυτο το ατιμο το διαδικτυο .... πολλα συμβαινουν και μπορει να χαθει και παλι η πληροφορια  και να θελει αλλα να 


 μην μπορει η γνωστη μεγαλη και εγκυρη εταιρια πτηνων να μας ενημερωσει 

παραθετω και τον πινακα ως εικονα 




Στον πινακα αυτο πια ειναι ξεκαθαρη η συσταση με μονο 28 mg του raps δηλαδη rape seed




η υψηλη του περιεκτικοτητα σε λουτεινη ,ειναι και για αυτο ενας ακομα μυθος ,που προφανως προεκυψε απο την πιθανοτατα υψηλη συσταση των ανθων του 





που καποιος (ημιμαθης ή επιφανειακα ερευνων ) στο εξωτερικο βρηκε οτι εχει λουτεινη και ειπε να μας το μεταδωσει και σε μας ή ηρθε απο στομα σε στομα 



Στο διαδικτυο υπαρχουν παρα μα παρα πολλες σελιδες με πηγες λουτεινης .Αν βρειτε μια που να δινει υψηλα mg λουτεινης ειτε στον σπορο της ελαιοκραμβης ειτε στο γογγυλοσπορο , περιμενω να τον δω .Μεχρι τοτε ο μυθος πια δεν υπαρχει !!! το καλαμποκαλευρο που αποτελει την βαση (συνηθως πανω απο 70 % ) που ειναι διαλυμενη μεσα στα σκευασματα χρωστικων η κανθαξανθινη ή καταξανθινη οπως  την εχουμε μαθει στην ψωροκωστενα  ,εχει πολλαπλασια ποσοτητα .... Το κεχρι επιση 11 mg που σε μιγμα με 70 % κεχρι ειναι 77  mg oταν αν υπαρχει rape seed στο μιγμα εστω και 20 % αυτο δινει λιγοτερο  56 % .Μηπως να κοψουν το κεχρι οι χρωματαδες; ....


Κωστα τα πιο πανω εχουν στοχο αυτους που μας μαθανε και μενα και σενα  , λαθος πραγματα και οχι εσενα που ξερεις οτι σε εκτιμω ! το γενικο συμπερασμα στην περιπτωση μας ειναι οτι σαφως δεν αμφισβητω οτι τοτε δεν ειχες δει καλα αποτελεσματα ,αλλα οφειλοτανε αλλου (ακομα και στον ιδιο το σπορο για αλλα του συστατικα και οχι χρωστικα ) και οχι στην ελαχιστη λουτεινη του σπορου

----------


## jk21

καποιος σε καποιο ποστ ή σε πμ  μου ειχε ζητησει τις τροφες που αναφερονται στον πινακα στα αγγλικα ή ελληνικα .Οποια δεν ειναι γνωστη στην αγγλικη εκδοχη της , σας την λεω και στα ελληνικα αν καποιος δεν γνωριζει 





> Ingredient Xanthophylls
> mg/kg
> marigold extract 19000
> spirulina 5787
> alga ﬂower 2203
> seaweed 920
> red pepper 440
> paprika 275
> corn gluten 217
> ...





> συστατικό ξανθοφύλλεςmg / kg
> κατιφέ εκχύλισμα 19000
> σπιρουλίνα 5787
> φύκια flower 2203
> φύκια 920
> κόκκινη πιπεριά 440
> πάπρικα 275
> γλουτένη καλαμποκιού 217
> αφυδατωμένη μηδική 146
> ...

----------

